# How to Use a SPL meter on subs?



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

OK, I use the SPL meter to do the 7 speakers using the test tones on my Marantz HT. How do I use a SPL meter on subs?

Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Tough. I would not trust the SLM with the standard steady-state test tones since the meter cannot distinguish between speaker sound and room modes. OTOH, If you have the SLM, consider adding RoomEQ Wizard (freeware) for more accurate measurements.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

What is SLM, OTOH(on the other hand?)?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

SLM = Sound Level Meter


----------

